# I love this pattern and I love this yarn...



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Sonja's Muschel Kuschel on You-tube made with Stylecraft Cabaret in 'Sunset"


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

That is stunning. You are so talented.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

beautiful! On a scale of 1-10, how easy was it. It looks like a pretty complicated pattern to me but I really like it.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

This is a stunning shawl...very beautiful.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Bunbun said:


> beautiful! On a scale of 1-10, how easy was it. It looks like a pretty complicated pattern to me but I really like it.


I re-wound the video a lot and did a lot of frogging at first but after the first row of shells I got the hang of it - I was determined as I love the pattern so much!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

OH that is really pretty, love the pattern and the color as well!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Great color choices


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous. Love the fall colors!!


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

This is beautiful. I have tried to search ravelry for this pattern can you let us know where we too may find this beauty to try it.
Thanks


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

nwjasu said:


> This is beautiful. I have tried to search ravelry for this pattern can you let us know where we too may find this beauty to try it.
> Thanks


I can't find it on Ravelry but it is a You-tube video Sonja's Hakeltutorials in German and in English.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Just amazing.


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

This is beautiful, is it crocheted or knitted?


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow! The pattern the colors especially your knitting! Gorgeous


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

That is one gorgeous shawl! Congratulations on your perseverance.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful!

Knit or crochet?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Great pattern, pretty yarn, and wonderful workmanship.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

kjchamberlain1 said:


> This is beautiful, is it crocheted or knitted?


Crochet - Knitting hurts and it has to be a very simple pattern before I dare...


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Love it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Could you please post a link to the video? A search on Youtube failed and this really is an intriguing pattern. Never mind! I found it! Thank you so much. I agree that crocheting is not as painful as knitting.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Wonderful shawl! Beautiful yarn and beautiful pattern.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful pattern, yarn, and work!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

kacey66 said:


> Could you please post a link to the video? A search on Youtube failed and this really is an intriguing pattern. Never mind! I found it! Thank you so much. I agree that crocheting is not as painful as knitting.






 I hope this works...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

That is gorgeous


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Took my breath away. Exquisite.

Jenny x


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow. You chose just the right yarn for the pattern.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow! That is so striking!


----------



## hd4baja (Jul 29, 2015)

Beautiful!! Reminds me of a peacock..... Love the colors!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

kacey66 said:


> Could you please post a link to the video? A search on Youtube failed and this really is an intriguing pattern. Never mind! I found it! Thank you so much. I agree that crocheting is not as painful as knitting.


I couldn't get it to translate to save me. The only German I know is 1,2,3 and Boopie. :O)


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

Instructions are written in English under the German.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

That is so beautiful


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Absolute stunner :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous work


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

:shock: Wowza! that is a real stunner. Really---it is gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh wow!


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

That is so beautiful....Gorgeous colours...xxx... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

That is some gorgeous knitting right there. The compliments will be flowing when you wear it.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

There are no words oh my gosh


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

Bunbun said:


> I couldn't get it to translate to save me. The only German I know is 1,2,3 and Boopie. :O)







written instructions are in both German and English


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

finally found an Eng. version with piccys on Pinterest.
What yarn did you use? Love it.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous.. :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

On a scale of one to ten that is definitely twenty.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Stunning I love it and the colors are beautiful


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

That is so cool! &#128521;


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I think this one is the best out there!!
So gorgeous!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

LadyMacbeth said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QoBhf-PEJA I hope this works...


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Bunbun said:


> finally found an Eng. version with piccys on Pinterest.
> What yarn did you use? Love it.


Stylecraft Cabaret in 'Sunset' (but some of the other colours are beautiful )- it has just the length of colour change to show up on the shells and a bit of sparkle.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the kind comments!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, so gorgeous....


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful. I can see why you love both the yarn and the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Kent29 (Sep 20, 2015)

How beautiful!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh my! That is so beautiful.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is absolutely one of the most beautiful shawls I've ever seen. Great job!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow that is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

A gorgeous stained glass window in the sunlight. Thank you or sharing your pic.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

LadyMacbeth said:


> Sonja's Muschel Kuschel on You-tube made with Stylecraft Cabaret in 'Sunset"


Absolutely breath taking! Such talent!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow that is absolutely stunning


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

It's magnificent.


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

It's magnificent.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow times 10!


----------



## jojo44 (Jul 6, 2013)

So nice! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

A W E S O M E ! That is a a very beautiful shawl!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

WOW, very beautiful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

stunningly beautiful


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That is truly beautiful


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, it is beautiful.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that is amazing! I love it!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. I love the colors!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Stunning. The yarn and pattern are amazing.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Oakdale (Dec 16, 2014)

That is absolutely magnificent! You are very talented.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Definitely gorgeous. Beautifully done.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

gorgeous !!!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl. Very impressive!!


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

Bunbun said:


> finally found an Eng. version with piccys on Pinterest.
> What yarn did you use? Love it.


Can you please share a link? Thanks so much!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

Outstanding.....


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

This is gorgeous love the pattern and colors . Be prepared for compliments.


----------



## rifka (Aug 31, 2015)

LadyMacbeth said:


> Sonja's Muschel Kuschel on You-tube made with Stylecraft Cabaret in 'Sunset"


hi
beautiful beyond belief
rifka


----------



## lydivi (May 4, 2014)

This is stunning! How much stylecraft yarn did you use? And what is the hook size?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What can I say? It's absolutely fabulous.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

WOW!! is right - great workmanship and color


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi. It's gorgeous. I've been trying to find this pattern on youtube but can't. Could you post the link please?


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

THis is sensational! Love the pattern AND the yarn used.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Absolutely exquisite!!! Great job!!!


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

That is GORGEOUS!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

lydivi said:


> This is stunning! How much stylecraft yarn did you use? And what is the hook size?


I think I used 7 balls of 100g each but I had to buy more so I am not sure - as you can see it is quite big. Size 4m hook - because it said so on the ballband!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Delightful...beautiful knitting!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous and surely beyond my ability! Thanks for sharing yours. It is truly awe-inspiring. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

Very very nice love the colour


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is beautiful! That yarn is perfect.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful,but I couldn't fine the video???


----------



## samettler (Aug 24, 2015)

A real show stopper. You must be very proud


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

and I love your project


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Amazing! Love it.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Just beautiful, and the colors, ooohhh, gorgeous!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Wow that is so cool.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: Lovely shawl.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Holy cow ! That is stunning. No wonder you love it it is amazing. God job!


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

LadyMacbeth said:


> Sonja's Muschel Kuschel on You-tube made with Stylecraft Cabaret in 'Sunset"


It is sooooo beautiful...Wow...Thank You for Sharing your Beautiful work... You are really talented..


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## Sequana (Nov 4, 2012)

Bunbun said:


> finally found an Eng. version with piccys on Pinterest.
> What yarn did you use? Love it.


If you could share the link you found, I'd appreciate it. This is now on my 'to do' list. Thanks


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm in love with it!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

WOW! WOW! WOW! And, did I say "WOW"...


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful shawl - glorious colors!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

So beautiful!


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Do strange women stop you and ooh and aah over your shawl?&#128522;


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

I found it on pinterest but I have to say, yours is much more beautiful. Your yarn is gorgeous.
https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=Muschel%20Kuschel&term_meta[]=Muschel|typed&term_meta[]=Kuschel|typed&remove_refine=Sonja%27s|typed


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh, that is gorgeous!


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

I found it here: (It was posted on an earlier page, but you have to take the 's' off the https)


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

Fabulous, thanks so much!!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Love your shawl and the colour ..one to be remembered...


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

That is truly a work of art. Congratulations, it is gorgeous.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## tattinrn (Dec 6, 2011)

love it when yarn and pattern work so well together


----------



## Scubajnke (Mar 24, 2015)

Beyond Beautiful!! I am feeling very inferior right now. LOL


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Breathtaking.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

WOW that is stunning


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Exquisitely elegant


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Deegle said:


> I found it on pinterest but I have to say, yours is much more beautiful. Your yarn is gorgeous.
> https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=Muschel%20Kuschel&term_meta[]=Muschel|typed&term_meta[]=Kuschel|typed&remove_refine=Sonja%27s|typed


Thank you for this link - I had not seen these - they are gorgeous!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG and WOW!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Ohhhh Ahhhhh WOW Note to self, breathe now :shock: Oh my goodness!!!!!!


----------



## NYKnitter (Apr 5, 2012)

If you had to guess was it 10, 12 skeins or more? Love this would really like to make it and save as much $ as possible and not over buy .Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

What a beautiful shawl!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

NYKnitter said:


> If you had to guess was it 10, 12 skeins or more? Love this would really like to make it and save as much $ as possible and not over buy .Beautiful work!!!


7 skeins of DK @£4.99 from local shop - about £35 of wool and it is BIG!


----------



## NYKnitter (Apr 5, 2012)

But you mentioned you needed to buy more...is 7 the total you used? Sorry for being a pest...Thanks so much for your help and patience :thumbup:


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

NYKnitter said:


> But you mentioned you needed to buy more...is 7 the total you used? Sorry for being a pest...Thanks so much for your help and patience :thumbup:


I think I bought 8 - and used 7 - the last one is becoming a windowpane scarf. Originally I thought I would make a border but it doesn't seem to need one so I made a simple hdc reinforcement on the top and left the rest - that's why I have one ball left. I hope this helps.


----------



## NYKnitter (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks a million....it's so beautiful!!!!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Really beautiful!!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is gorgeous!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

This is stunning!!!!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely stunning, love the colours, beautiful work


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## mrsrecarter (Apr 21, 2015)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow. This gives me an idea of what some yarn I've got will look like knitted up. I may even use this pattern! Lovely.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

LadyMacbeth said:


> Sonja's Muschel Kuschel on You-tube made with Stylecraft Cabaret in 'Sunset"


Very nice.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh that is beautiful in everyway!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Very pretty. Design and color.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

that is beautiful first time I have seen anything like that


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

LadyMacbeth said:


> Stylecraft Cabaret in 'Sunset' (but some of the other colours are beautiful )- it has just the length of colour change to show up on the shells and a bit of sparkle.


Beautiful


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

wow such perfect beautiful work you do just stunning!


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh I can't stand it, this is just awesome, the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. I must have the pattern, it just has to be available, I'll check you tube, but I can't imagine knitting from that.


----------



## UKknitter (Mar 21, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## alfief (Nov 11, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, just gorgeous!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

That is incredibly gorgeous. You are a master knitter. I bow to you.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

That's gorgeous, and I don't really like shawls.
Beautiful colours/colors as well.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

Just beautiful


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

I would really appreciate it if there is an English written pattern for this shawl? My very poor eyesight makes it hard to see anything much on videos or TV's. 
Thank you for reading this.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Perfect marriage of yarn and pattern,no wonder you are thrilled,what a stunner.


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

OMG - STUNNING


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

OOOOOHHHH AHHHHH! Nice!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

48barb said:


> I would really appreciate it if there is an English written pattern for this shawl? My very poor eyesight makes it hard to see anything much on videos or TV's.
> Thank you for reading this.


I have not found one but some people on Facebook are writing one from the video, I believe.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Simply gorgeou!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

This made my eyes widen !! It's a real beauty. Many Congratulations!!(I'm very tempted to get my hook out !!)


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous!! Lovely work!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

purdeygirl said:


> This made my eyes widen !! It's a real beauty. Many Congratulations!!(I'm very tempted to get my hook out !!)


If you can knit a wingspan (which I am still 'thinking' about) you can make this - much easier - just takes counting and perseverance.


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl! When I looked for the pattern on Youtube, it is crochet, which I can't do. So disappointing! I found the yarn OK but now can't find a knitting pattern similar to this.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

LadyMacbeth said:


> If you can knit a wingspan (which I am still 'thinking' about) you can make this - much easier - just takes counting and perseverance.


If you think any further about knitting a Dreambird give me a PM! I may be PMing you in the future about this one !!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my, that is absolutely beautiful. The colourway you chose is perfect.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

pretty


----------



## Annetteb (Oct 10, 2011)

Deegle said:


> I found it on pinterest but I have to say, yours is much more beautiful. Your yarn is gorgeous.
> https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=Muschel%20Kuschel&term_meta[]=Muschel|typed&term_meta[]=Kuschel|typed&remove_refine=Sonja%27s|typed


I tried the link and it doesn't want to work for me is anyone else having that problem?


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Annetteb said:


> I tried the link and it doesn't want to work for me is anyone else having that problem?


This will take you to the German/English you tube presentation.


----------



## Annetteb (Oct 10, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> This will take you to the German/English you tube presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Annetteb said:


> Thanks Purdey Girl I was actually trying to get to the Pinterest site that was given.


http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=Muschel+Kuschel&term_meta%5B%5D=


----------



## Annetteb (Oct 10, 2011)

Purdey Girl you are a gem. Thanks a heap


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Exquisite!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is one of the most beautiful crocheted shawls I've ever seen. That yarn, your crocheting. Just magnificent! I have that on my to-do list now. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

stevieland said:


> That is one of the most beautiful crocheted shawls I've ever seen. That yarn, your crocheting. Just magnificent! I have that on my to-do list now. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much - a happy co-incidence of yarn and beautiful pattern. I could never do something as amazing as the shawl pictured in your avatar.


----------



## GA Gal (Feb 26, 2013)

This is a big BLUE ribbon at any state fair! The colors are amazing as well. Your work is superb!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Eager Beaver (Sep 8, 2012)

We all love this pattern and yarn. Is there anyone out there who can write the pattern in English to help those who are not so proficient in crochet.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Eager Beaver said:


> We all love this pattern and yarn. Is there anyone out there who can write the pattern in English to help those who are not so proficient in crochet.


Hi, it is written in German and English within the You Tube presentation.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Most of the directions are in chart form, Is there anyone who can write out the directions? I just don't get charts no matter how hard I try.
Thanks!


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

I too love this yarn and shawl pattern but I need to find a similar pattern for knitting rather than crochet as i don't know how to crochet!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Judyh said:


> Most of the directions are in chart form, Is there anyone who can write out the directions? I just don't get charts no matter how hard I try.
> Thanks!


I tried - and failed - some kind person on Facebook is doing it, I think!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Really beautiful!


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Really beautiful!


----------



## mtnMarilyn (May 11, 2011)

Oh, so gorgeous! I think I would wear it all of the time just to feel its regalness. Such luscious colors!


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Arlexda2 (Apr 23, 2013)

What is the name of this pattern, where can I the pattern and what color is this yarn and who make it?

Your work is stunning.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Arlexda2 said:


> What is the name of this pattern, where can I the pattern and what color is this yarn and who make it?
> 
> Your work is stunning.


Thank you but I just used You-tube video by Sonja...
Muschel Kuschel Tuch 
and kept replaying it...
The yarn is Stylecraft in Sunset but I think I might try it in one of the other colours too as the colour gradient really suits this pattern and I love them all.

Happy Crocheting!


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

I would like to know how much yarn to buy for this shawl. I can't find that information anywhere and would appreciate your help with this problem. Thanks! Bonnie Holloway


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

nuts about knitting said:


> I would like to know how much yarn to buy for this shawl. I can't find that information anywhere and would appreciate your help with this problem. Thanks! Bonnie Holloway


Hello - I kept on going back to buy more so I think it was 7 1/2 used i.e. 8 balls of this yarn - I hope this helps.


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info regarding this yarn. I appreciate your prompt response, especially during this very busy time of year. I think your shawl is the prettiest one I have ever seen Cheers! Bonnie


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

nuts about knitting said:


> Thanks for the info regarding this yarn. I appreciate your prompt response, especially during this very busy time of year. I think your shawl is the prettiest one I have ever seen Cheers! Bonnie


Thank you - Happy Christmas!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ooo, that is a gorgeous shawl.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh gee, that is so beautiful!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

You have created a stunning work of art!!!!!!!!..thank you for sharing with us!
julie


----------



## Judeh (Oct 4, 2017)

This is absolutely stunning!
Is there any written pattern? I really need written as I'm lefthanded


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Judeh said:


> This is absolutely stunning!
> Is there any written pattern? I really need written as I'm lefthanded


Sadly I don't think so - it is way beyond my skill to write one - I think someone was going to try but I never saw a result.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------

